# Definition of not all there thread !!



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Come on heres one we all can use. We all know some one we could discribe here . Keep it clean now 
The idea is to discribe the problem...as follows

He hasn't got both feet on the curb!

Lights are on but no one is home.

A couple of cards short of a full deck

Theres a ladder with a few missing rungs

Prime example of why some of the animal Kingdom eat their young 


Come on now lets see some more.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Few bricks short of a load

Not the sharpest knife in the drawer

Lights are on but no ones home

If brains were dynamite they wouldn't have enough to blow their nose


----------



## FatKid (Jun 25, 2010)

A few fries short of a happy meal!

A few sandwiches short of a picnic!


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Those that keep me employed..
Comes from a gene pool in need of some chlorine..
Dumber than a **it house rat
Not the brightest crayon in the box
Rode the short bus to school didn't cha?
...


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

If dumb were dirt, he would be about an acre


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

his cheese has slid part way off his cracker


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

when they were giving out brains he thought they said trains and missed his


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I used to have an open mind but my brains kept falling out.
When I'm not in my right mind, my left mind gets pretty crowded.
Never argue with a fool. People might not know the difference


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Average IQ means that half the people in the world are below average.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

not the sharpest tack in the box


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Few cookies short of a dozen

Someone beat him with a stupid stick

Fell off the dumb tree and hit every branch on the way down 

A new contender for miss teen USA ( if you don't know the reference, google it)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

alym said:


> Few cookies short of a dozen
> 
> Someone beat him with a stupid stick
> 
> ...


LOL on the first 2 LMAO on the last

 Miss Teen contender - mystique or mistake? | News.com.au Blog Cabin Blog


----------

